# Priceless Picture (adult)



## earache_my_eye (Apr 26, 2008)

*When taking photographs, be mindful of the background



















*


----------



## minichef (Apr 26, 2008)

HA HA HA, where's Bill?


----------



## john dice (Apr 27, 2008)

Thats been chopped. I have the original pic and it is a guy.

Here is one that I enjoy


----------



## kookie (Apr 27, 2008)

still a funny one cropped or not...............


----------



## john dice (Apr 27, 2008)

Agreed, now that I think about it that picture is more fitting then the original.


----------



## travcoman45 (Apr 27, 2008)

That's good no matter what!


----------

